# Smoked cheese dip and armadillo eggs



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Decided to fire up the ol weber. Armadillo eggs are cored out jalapenos stuffed with cream cheese and shredded cheddar cheese. Took ground sausage and rolled it into a patty, wrapped up each jalapeno. Smoked until sausage was 165* i went a bit longer to be sure it was done since it was first time making them 
Smoked cheese dip is a mixture of whole block of velveta cheese. Big block pepper jack cheese, can of drained off rotel, table spoon of minced garlic, chopped onion. 1lb of ground sausage. Everything started off in its own pile until it started melting good. Then I stirred it all together
Total cook time was about 2 1/2 hours.























Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Man that looks good.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn, i'm hungry. and didn't even know it until i saw your pics.
jack


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Dude… that looks amazing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait, you cooked something in something other then the instapot???? hahaha good looking grub brother!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Wait, you cooked something in something other then the instapot???? hahaha good looking grub brother!


Instapot and air fryer are for M-Thursday

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------

